# Suggestions for Bible Book Outlines



## Kenneth_Murphy (Jun 4, 2008)

Hello,

I am wondering if any seminaries require memory work on bible book outlines and if so from what source? I know there are more than one way to outline a given book but is there someone's outlines that stands out as a good choice for trying to know very well if not memorize? I am thinking this could be a good complement to memorizing the WSC as it would provide a nice infrastructure to hang other knowledge around.

Any thoughts on the potential value of going through this type of exercise are welcome.


----------

